# Shaq's biggest rival?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Who will be remembered as being Shaq Daddy's biggest competition when his career finishes? (I'm talking about on the court match-ups, so Kobe doesn't count...)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

PS I really can't recall who Shaq had the toughest match-ups with early in his career, so I just listed the top Cs of his time. I'd guess it was Zo since they came from the same draft?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Menke Bateer :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Shaq's biggest rival = Burger King.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hakeem. I'll never forget the beating Hakeem and Clyde gave Shaq and Penny during the 95 finals. I was only a youngster back then, but even I could tell that the Rockets were embarrassing the Magic.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Many years ago Shaq was supposed to square off with Hakeem Olajuwan one on one on pay-per-view that never materialized. Thy must have had some sort of rivalry to agree to participate in the event.

But on the other hand, I know Shaq considers Hakeem his idol.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

The Shaq-Hakeem rivalry will be most remembered, I think; but for me it doesn't really work, as they both got along pretty well and respected each other. I know Shaq didn't like Mutombo, and vice-versa.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd say either Olajuwon or Robinson. There was the year it was Shaq and DRob for the scoring title on the last game of the year and DRob went on to score like 73 or something like that. I don't think Shaq liked DRob very much.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Right now? I have to go with Olajuwon. Since Shaq is going to be playing in the east, assuming he plays 4-5 healthy seasons of good basketball Ben Wallace may be his biggest rival. Playing against probably the best defending center in the East, there's sure to be tention.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

For those who may not understand why Bateer has already received 4 votes:










I honestly didn't know too much about the Shaq/Hakeem rivalry, sounded like classic battles though.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minnesota Magician</b>!
> Right now? I have to go with Olajuwon. Since Shaq is going to be playing in the east, assuming he plays 4-5 healthy seasons of good basketball Ben Wallace may be his biggest rival. Playing against probably the best defending center in the East, there's sure 2 be tention.


there's really not much to look forward to between those two. shaq is a level above ben wallace, and i'm not just talking about weight. shaq would destroy ben wallace when he's in his 40's, the size difference is just too big. you might as well put earl boykins on him.


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

Not that I'd vote for Brad Miller, but figured he'd be an option after the near death experience he had involving Shaq.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mengke Bateer got 5 votes


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dream, then DRob.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Definitely Olajuwon. Speaking of the Diesel and the Dream, anyone remember those Taco Bell Double Decker commercials? So cheesy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kobe


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hakeem, because they actually played against each other in a finals series, and Shaq has said he looked up to Hakeem.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Had David Robinson been in his prime during all the games the Lakers and Spurs played between 1999 and 2004, I'd say Robinson without hesitation.

But since he wasn't, I'll go with the guy he matched up with in the Finals and the only other center of his generation who was also a top-ten of all-time player, Hakeem Olajuwon.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Kobe


:yes: :laugh: 

So funny yet so ironic. The same guy who helped him win championships the most is the same guy who will be remembered as his biggest rival.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Right now he is most remembered for his Olajuwon battles, but I think in the future he will be remembered for the games against Yao.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Kobe


Agreed


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I'd say either Olajuwon or Robinson. There was the year it was Shaq and DRob for the scoring title on the last game of the year and DRob went on to score like 73 or something like that. I don't think Shaq liked DRob very much.


Didn't the Clippers coach basically through the game so that Robinson could get that much? I may be completley wrong but was it Bill Fitch? That's just a name that sticks out.

I recall from Shaq's autobiography that he was a big D-Rob fan but wasn't treated too nicely by him when he first met him...or maybe that was Ewing.  

Hopefully my incompetent rambling can make sense to at least one person.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Now I want know the 7 people that voted for Menke Bateer :laugh: 

Ah, the 8th I'm :grinning:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

As far as rivals... I need a little poison, a little bite between the two for it to become a complete rivalry. Hakeem and Shaq were way too friendly to each other, although it was fun watching their contrasting styles in which they dominated a game.

Had Zo stayed healthy, I think it would have been him. They seemed to hate each other and came out of the same draft (which seems to help). 

Ewing and Shaq had a pretty healthy "relationship". 

Stuart


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

I see a lot of mention of Hakeem and that is definitely understandable. But to me Shaq's biggest rival was David Robinson. If I remember correctly, Shaq has or had (I don't know if they put it in the past) a personal problem with Robinson stemming from his college days. It was like Oscar vs. Vargas. Their rivalry even extended beyond both of them being on the court together. Robinson's incredible 71 point performance against the Clips was received by much chagrin from Shaq and the entire Magic management. They also had some great battles against each other but not as epic as each had with Hakeem of course. I still remember one game where Robinson came running down court and blocked Shaq from behind when Shaq was about to power dunk. Still the best play I have ever seen Robinson make unless it was a dream.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Didn't the Clippers coach basically through the game so that Robinson could get that much? I may be completley wrong but was it Bill Fitch? That's just a name that sticks out.
> ...


Yeah, that Clippers game most people say the Clippers were pretty much letting Robinson get whatever he needed and his teammates were obviously feeding it to him on every possession.

And yeah, I believe it was Robinson that was somehow rude to Shaq when he was younger and Shaq always held it against him ... although, doesn't seem like that would be in DRob's character.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem because that's the only center that Shaq ever had respect for. Don't tell me you think Shaq ever thought Robinson was as good a player in his prime as Shaq was in his prime. 

Comments after playing Yao for the 2nd time:

"I don't have to make statements," O'Neal said. "Everybody knows the type of player I am. I've been doing this for 10 years and just because he had one good game against me doesn't mean he had the MDE (most dominant ever) title."

"I took that title from Hakeem when he left Houston a couple of years ago."


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that Clippers game most people say the Clippers were pretty much letting Robinson get whatever he needed and his teammates were obviously feeding it to him on every possession.
> ...


Hey man you never know, people thought Kobe was a good guy too. Still a good basketball player but I think I'd hate him if I met him in real life. I'm not saying David Robinson is a dick but he may not be as peachy as he comes out to be.


----------

